# Room temp for new born pups



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

How long should you keep the room temp at 80/90 D for new born pups


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

Hi! What kind of puppies are they?

Here's something that might helps: Newborn Puppies....Care of the Newborn puppy

If it's not helpful enough Google what you're looking for.

Jerome


----------



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you that did help


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Hi we`ve had 4 litters over the years,all born in the house,we never worried about any aditional heating apart from normal central heating,which we didnt alter.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I don't tend to keep check on the temperature. I watch the puppies - if they're all spaced apart in the whelping box and mum is reluctant to stay in with them then it's too hot but if they're all bunched up, lying on top of each other then it's not warm enough. You want it so they're lying close to one another but not crowding. While mum is in with them, she regulates their temperature. That's a general rule.

A really useful book is The Book of The Bitch by JM Evans - has loads of information in there about everything to do with bitches from normal development right down to whelping and rearing puppies. Might be worth grabbing a copy? 

Oh and congrats on the babies


----------



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

Thank You thats grate


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

No problem. 

I tend to be the non airy fairy type  Unless we're in the middle of a bitter Winter, I don't tend to use any artificial heating other than what's already on in the house ie central heating or the open fire in the evenings. I've not had any problems with coldness but definitely in the peak of Summer it's hard to keep the babies cool.


Good luck with your babies.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

George said:


> No problem.
> 
> I tend to be the non airy fairy type  Unless we're in the middle of a bitter Winter, I don't tend to use any artificial heating other than what's already on in the house ie central heating or the open fire in the evenings. In 8 litters I've not had any problems with coldness but definitely in the peak of Summer it's hard to keep the babies cool.
> 
> Good luck with your babies.


What breed,do you breed?


----------



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

Small Yorkie


----------

